# Kanthal



## crack2483 (3/3/16)

Thought I'd just ask here because it's not quite a classifieds ad.

If there's anyone in the East London area who has more kanthal than they care to use I'd like to offer to buy some. Will pay retail price just think it's a waste to buy and have to pay for shipping just for some kanthal lol.

Anyway if mods feel this should be in classifieds please delete

Regards 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/3/16)

@Vapers Corner does free delivery as far as I know.
The website seems to be down at this stage, so I cannot check if they have stock.

Subforum : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vapers-corner/
Website : http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/3/16)

@crack2483, I have moved it to 'Who has stock', as other vendors might also have free shipping / specials that I might not be aware of. 
It should possibly get you more traction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

